# Water Heater By Pass Valve



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

From looking at this photo (from under my fold out couch), can you tell what position the valve is in (bypass or not)?
Thanks in advance all,
Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I can't see it well enough to tell.

Bill


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

dharris said:


> From looking at this photo (from under my fold out couch), can you tell what position the valve is in (bypass or not)?
> Thanks in advance all,
> Don


There is no photo of your water heater......

Is the unit winterized?? If so, there would be pink antifreeze up to the valve, then going past the input tube to the water heater.


----------



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> From looking at this photo (from under my fold out couch), can you tell what position the valve is in (bypass or not)?
> Thanks in advance all,
> Don


There is no photo of your water heater......

Is the unit winterized?? If so, there would be pink antifreeze up to the valve, then going past the input tube to the water heater.
[/quote]








forgot to add the photo...


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Looks like bypass. The handle should line up to the line going to the water tank when NOT in bypass.


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

I agree, its in the Bypass position. Line is closed to the Heater.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

dwest369 said:


> I agree, its in the Bypass position. Line is closed to the Heater.


agreed


----------



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks guys, man with all your help, I will learn all this on no time at all. thanks a bunch you guys and gals,
Don


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

I wrote OFF on mine in perm marker, then smudged it slightly so evertime I look I ask myself which I wrote, ON or OFF???


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yup... That thar is the bypass position. The handle points in the directon the water will flow.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

